# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] Harry Potter et l'ordre du phnix. (le 5)

## Maxoo

Bonjour,

et bien je commence cette nouvelle discussion pour vous parler d'Harry Potter dans sa cinquime anne  Poudlard.

Ayant lu tous les livres, et ayant particulirement aim celui-la, j'ai aussi aim le film.

Je trouve le film vraiment bien fait, l'histoire colle parfaitement  celle du livre sans aucune grosse lacunes (il y a bien sr quelques omissions et quelques petites diffrences pour faire plus court, mais a ne gne en rien.)

Ombrage est parfaitement reprsente.

Il y aurait pu avoir quand mme un peu de Quidditch dans le film, mais non.

A part a j'ai ador le film et je suis content d'avoir fait la queue hier.  :;):

----------


## parp1

Moi aussi j'ai ador, bon la sance tait moyenne... il y a eu baston dans la salle parce qu'un pouf glouss de rire alors un mec s'est ennerv et la loch. mdr. 

A part ca, pour le scenario, j'ai bien aim.

Pour ma part je n'ai lu aucun des Harry Potter, et je les lirais lorsque tout sera termin (je pense).

J'ai bien aim cet pisode, il y a des scenes ou j'ai rit...

 ::fleche:: 
Et j'ai adorer lorsque l'on revoit HARRY lors du premier pisode, lorsqu'il fait une thrapie avec ROG. Il tait tout gamin.

J'ai eu peur a un moment qu'il ne se passe rien, et j'ai eu du mal a comprendre pourquoi un tel titre? Et puis il faut tre patient.... et ca passe trop vite.

 ::fleche:: Pour le quidich... il m'aurait parut difficile de mettre une scene dans le film, ou alors tout au debut avant que la megre interdise tout... Deplus je pense que l'ambiance tait trop moyenne pour que l'quipe de griffon d'or puisse gagner (mort de regory)...

Tiens au fait est ce qu'il existe encore les diffrentes classes? griffon d'or, Serpentar...et puis l'autre..

----------


## Maxoo

> Tiens au fait est ce qu'il existe encore les diffrentes classes? griffon d'or, Serpentar...et puis l'autre..


Bien sur !! c'est toujours les quatre tables dans la grande salle au dbut de l'anne.

Pour le quidditch, dans le livre il y a des matchs qui deviennent progressivement interdit par Ombrage, et les serpentards en profite, et j'avais trouv ces passages assez marrant  ::):

----------


## titoumimi

Vous me donnez envie d'aller le voir, j'avais pas aim les prcdents, mais l...  :;): 

PS : samedi prochain, le dernier tome sort (en anglais)  ::yaisse2::  (inutile de vous dire que ce WE l, 0 vie sociale pour moi  ::aie::  )

----------


## djo.mos

Bonjour.
  Je dois l'avouer : malgr mon age, j'ai carrment dvor tous les bouquins de HP  ::oops::  et j'ai ador !
  Par contre, pour les prcdents opus des films, je dois dire que j'ai particulirement dtest la chose : a ne reflte aucunement l'ambiance des bouquins, c'est bcl, a avance trop vite (bon, avec la limite de 2H par film, c'est sur que a irait vite, mais quand mme ...)

  Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir la volont de regarder la nouvelle pisode ... peut tre si vous continuez  faire son loge ...
  Mais pour le prochain bouquin (le 6), j'en meurs dj d'envie de le dvorer, en esprant que ce crtin de pirate qui a divulgu les grandes lignes est en fait un menteur en manque de pub...

----------


## titoumimi

> Mais pour le prochain bouquin *(le 6)*, j'en meurs dj d'envie de le dvorer, en esprant que ce crtin de pirate qui a divulgu les grandes lignes est en fait un menteur en manque de pub...


Euhhh, le 6 est en vente depuis plus de deux ans  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Faudrait peut etre que j'achete le 6 ....
Sinon, les films m'ont toujours bien plu. Par contre, c'est sur, ca devient de moins en moins pour gamin

----------


## Astartee

Pas encore vu le film - mais je vais probablement le faire bientt.
Je ne supporte pas les films adapts des livres, surtout quand j'ai lu le livre avant, parce que j'ai toujours l'impression qu'ils gchent l'histoire et les personnages, mais a ne m'empche pas d'aller les voir quand mme !  ::mrgreen::  

Pour les films prcdents :
Les 1 et 2 collaient bien aux livres, mais du coup ils taient assez "mous" et lents - eh oui, le rythme d'un livre et d'un film ne sont pas les mmes.
Le 3 tait plus vivant mais je n'ai pas aim le grand chamboulement dans l'ordre chronologique des vnements.
Le 4, alors l, je pense qu'il tait compltement incomprhensible pour ceux qui n'avaient pas lu le livre. Evidemment, n'tant pas dans ce cas, je savais ce qui se passait, mais en essayant d'y rflchir objectivement je me rends compte que grand nombre de points cls ne sont pas expliqus, que les vnements se succdent sans lien logique car l'histoire est pleine de trous... (par exemple :  aucun moment on n'explique pourquoi Croupton Jr est finalement vivant alors qu'on le croyait mort et enterr ; de quoi perturber ceux qui n'ont pas dj lu l'explication) C'est plus une "illustration anime du livre" qu'un film  mon got !

Pour le livre n 7... Bah a fait quelques mois qu'il est command  ::mouarf:: 
Il va arriver chez mes parents presque ds sa sortie, comme a je pourrai le lire quand je rentrerai  la fin de mon stage. Vacaaances !

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bon pour ma part, je suis all le voir (oui, on m'a pay la place et emmener de force, et alors  ::aie:: ), je n'avais pas vu le 3 et 4, on me les a vite rsumer, rsultat? Ben le film, j'ai ador, le scnario est bien tenu et surtout de nombreux flashbacks nous remmorant les passages les plus complexes  ::): 

Sinon, y a un truc que j'ai pas compris dans le film, enfin j'espre que vous aurez une explication, nous on en a pas trouv :
l'histoire des chevaux volants, Ron et Hermione ne les voient pas, alors que plus tard dans le film, pour se rendre  Londres, on les voient sur ces chevaux en train de voler dessus... Incohrence !?

Au passage, j'ai trouv la fin un peu tristounette, dans le sens ou on a plus revu la "copine"  Harry... Et donc qu'y se soit pas r-embrass, mini Happy-End quoi...


++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astartee

Explications-spoilers  buchs, bases sur le livre car j'ai pas vu le film :

Premire question.
Dans le livre ils insistent sur le fait que Ron et Hermione sont super gns par le fait de se tenir  quelque chose qu'ils ne voient pas...

Deuxime question.
Attention je raconte le bouquin, qui apparemment en dit bien plus que le film... M'enfin c'est spcialement un spoiler, puisque a fait partie de l'histoire du 5me tome, mme si a n'est peut-tre pas montr clairement dans le film.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un "Happy ending" puisque Harry et Cho finissent par se sparer. Mais dans le livre la sparation n'est pas trs franche non plus : Harry et Cho s'embrassent une fois, sortent ensemble une fois, se disputent un peu, puis ils s'vitent, se recroisent, s'vitent  nouveau, puis ils ne se voient plus et vivent chacun de leur ct... en effet  la fin on ne sait plus trop o ils en sont... Mais visiblement l'histoire d'amour n'a pas dur longtemps

----------


## kromartien

super fort le spoiler qui se rvle au surlignage  ::P:  

Je n'aime pas trop la mine d'ombrage, on dirait rellement un crapaud. Je ne la voyais pas comme a, plutt plus cynique et mchante. Cette face toute ronde ne sert pas le caractre du personnage je trouve.

----------


## anasama

> Sinon, y a un truc que j'ai pas compris dans le film, enfin j'espre que vous aurez une explication, nous on en a pas trouv :
> l'histoire des chevaux volants, Ron et Hermione ne les voient pas, alors que plus tard dans le film, pour se rendre  Londres, on les voient sur ces chevaux en train de voler dessus... Incohrence !?


Il me semble, si je me rappelle bien le livre que c'est juste les gens qui ont vu quelqu'un mourir qui peuvent voir ces "chevaux". Dans le groupe qui est all  Londres sur les chevaux volants, il y avait des gens qui les voyaient, mais le autres (guids par ceux qui peuvent les voir pour monter dessus et s'accrocher) devaient vraiment avoir l'impression de chevaucher le cheval invisible...

Edit : grille...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu hier soir avec ma chrie, fan de HP.

J'ai vu les 4 premiers opus que j'avais bien aim parce que c'est simple  suivre et a en met plein les yeux. La srie vire lgrement vers le sombre mais a reste quand mme accessible pour les jeunes ados (j'ai vu des gosses de 5 ans dans la salle, hier, je suis pas sur qu'ils captent tout et qu'ils n'ont pas pleur lors des scnes de fin).

En rgle gnrale, j'ai bien aim l'ensemble... Ma nana a ador (elle  dit qu'il manquais pas mal de scne par rapport au bouquin mais qu'ils avaient bien ficel tout a).

Fan de HP : fonc !

----------


## Mamilie

> Fan de HP : fonc !


Je dirais mme plus, clair! Dsole, c'tait trop tentant. :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

@Astartee : Merci pour cette explication ! 

En fait dans le film c'est plutt mal foutu dans le sens ou les voient directement sur les chevaux en train de voler vers Londres, et la chose qui m'avait fait poser cette question, c'est qu'ils avaient montrer les chevaux des personnes qui n'tait pas cens les voir  :;):  et surtout qu'ils ont pass le moment ou ils les chevauchent, donc bon  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je dirais mme plus, clair! Dsole, c'tait trop tentant.


 ::yaisse2::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## djo.mos

En effet :  ::ccool::  et  ::applo::  pour Mamilie : j'adore ce style !

----------


## Astartee

J'y avions pens mais pas os la faire par peur de passer pour une chieuse  ::?: 

 ::langue::  t'as pas le droit de penser aux mmes "blagues" que moi !

----------


## Mamilie

> J'y avions pens mais pas os la faire par peur de passer pour une chieuse 
> 
>  t'as pas le droit de penser aux mmes "blagues" que moi !


C'tait juste pour du rire ::oops::

----------


## Astartee

Eeuh...
moi aussi ?!

----------


## shadowmoon

je viens d'aller le voir au cinema, et j'ai t dcu : trop de coupes, un vrai massacre par rapport au livre, je cite pele-mele les activits d'hagrid, les facecies des jumeaux wesley, les "buse", les evenements au ministere de la magie ...

Pour cet opus, je conseille vivement de le voir avant de le lire, j'espre que le "Prince de sang-ml" sera mieux.

----------


## jmulans

je ne suis pas specialement fan d'harry potter
j'ai vu 2 de precedents films, que j'avais trouvs pas mal
et l j'ai vraiment trouv a naze  ::|: 

les acteurs pas convaicants du tout, des scenes parfois ridicules, bref pas terrible...  ::?: 

cela dit je n'ai jamais accroch a l'univers d'harry pottern je n'ai lu aucun livre, alors j'ai pas forcement le meme point de vue

----------


## kromartien

> je ne suis pas spcialement fan d'harry potter
> j'ai vu 2 de prcdents films, que j'avais trouvs pas mal
> et l j'ai vraiment trouv a naze 
> 
> les acteurs pas convaincants du tout, des scnes parfois ridicules, bref pas terrible... 
> 
> cela dit je n'ai jamais accroch a l'univers d'harry potter je n'ai lu aucun livre, alors j'ai pas forcement le mme point de vue


Ce sont des histoires pour enfant, ceci dit il est probable que la qualit du film soit gche par un mercantilisme trop important dont le seul but est de piller les fanboys de harry potter mon dieu quelle horreur.

----------


## alexrtz

J'ai t le voir hier et je l'ai trouv plutt sympa.

Perso a me choque pas qu'il y ait des grosses coupures par rapport au livre (de toute faon a fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai lu que je m'en rappelle plus  ::P: ), car faire tenir le livre en 2-3H c'est mission impossible (pareil pour le SDA d'ailleurs).

On a vit une grosse partie des jrmiades d'Harry qui sont dans le livre (et a, c'est bien).

Un seul truc m'a bien saol : le perso caricatur  l'extrme de Dolors Ombrage.
Je ne sais plus si c'est comme a dans le livre, mais l j'avais envie de balancer des tomates sur la toile  ::P:

----------


## kromartien

> Je ne sais plus si c'est comme a dans le livre, mais l j'avais envie de balancer des tomates sur la toile


Et oui ombrage devrait paratre acerbe et mchante, mais forcer le trait mne  la caricature bouffonne. C'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## millie

Evidemment, mettre en scne un livre de plus de 1000 pages en un film de 2h20, c'est assez tendu, et pour le temps imparti, ils ont bien russi leur coup.

Je regrette un peu qu'il manque pas mal de chose, certaines parties sont traits super rapidement (enfin, pas trop le choix non plus).

J'ai trouv le livre particulirement sombre, j'imaginais tout de plus en plus noir, au fur et  mesure du livre. Comme il tait crit dans le livre, lord val de marne sme la discorde entre toutes les personnes, c'est trs sombre car le grand combat du livre, c'est de faire admettre  tout le monde que celui-qui-a-un-nom-pas-tres-tres-long-a-ecrire-d-aillleurs-ca-arrange-car-ca-fait-un-livre-plus-long est bien revenu. Et  chaque chapitre, il y a de nouveux problmes qui arrivent (la monte en puissance d'ombrage, toujours les problmes entre harry et rogue, entre harry et mal au foie...).

Je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas eu ce ct represent dans le film.

----------


## illight

> Evidemment, mettre en scne un livre de plus de 1000 pages en un film de 2h20, c'est assez tendu, et pour le temps imparti, ils ont bien russi leur coup.



Si tu regarde le seigneur des anneaux, c'est alors le meme soucis il y a des passages qui ont t coups pour qu ele film puisse te tenir en haleine  :;): 

Sinon je suis all le voir vendredi en VO, bah je l'ai trouv vraiment bien et j'ai pas vu le temps passer  :8O:

----------


## millie

> Sinon je suis all le voir vendredi en VO, bah je l'ai trouv vraiment bien et j'ai pas vu le temps passer



J'ai parfois trouv le doublage un peu foireux (avis perso, a ne tient qu' moi), mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel. Je commence  avoir tellement l'habitude de voir les films en VO que j'ai un peu de mal quand je reviens au franais  :;):

----------


## jmulans

y'a que moi qui a pas aim ?  :8O: 
je comprend pas, on dirais un banal disney, avec un scenario archi-bateau, tout est previsible  ::?:  (j'ai pas lu les bouquins).

----------


## Maxoo

> y'a que moi qui a pas aim ? 
> je comprend pas, on dirais un banal disney, avec un scenario archi-bateau, tout est previsible  (j'ai pas lu les bouquins).


Bah je sais pas ...
Mais moi j'ai les lu les bouquins, donc je connaissais la fin, mais j'avais envie de le voir pour la reprsentation du livre en film.

Et a ne m'a pas dplu.

----------


## shadowmoon

> y'a que moi qui a pas aim ?


 non tu n'es pas seul, lis ce que j'ai ecris plus haut

----------


## titoumimi

Je n'ai pas aim non plus.

certes, c'est le meilleur des 5 films, mais bon,  ce stade, ce n'est plus des coupures, mais un massacre  la trononneuse...

De plus, trop de choses  mon got ont t supprimes, l'ambiance n'y est pas, aucune profondeur dans les personnages, leur sentiments, ...

Bref, encore une fois du, mais a devient une habitude, heureusement que les bouquins valent mieux que a  :;): 

Seul point positif : de trs beaux effets visuels, le ministre est superbe, de mme que les patronus et le combat final.

----------


## millie

> y'a que moi qui a pas aim ? 
> je comprend pas, on dirais un banal disney, avec un scenario archi-bateau, tout est previsible  (j'ai pas lu les bouquins).


Comme Maxoo, j'avais lu le bouquin donc  je connaissais toute l'histoire. J'ai t  le voir aussi pour la mme raison.

Il est clair que le livre est moins trivial et contient normement de dtails qui ne sont pas prsent dans le film  :;):

----------


## jmulans

ah voila des gens senss  ::mrgreen:: 
moi je trouve que c'est un mauvais film servit par de mauvais acteurs
a donne vraiment pas envie de lire les livres  ::?:

----------


## millie

> ah voila des gens senss 
> moi je trouve que c'est un mauvais film servit par de mauvais acteurs
> a donne vraiment pas envie de lire les livres


Mauvais acteurs, je n'en sais rien, je ne pourrais juger objectivement que si j'avais vu la version VO. Dans beaucoup de cas, on croit que les acteurs sont mauvais alors que c'est la doublure qui est foireuse (genre d'ombrage et de luna).


Les livres sont vraiment plus intressants  :;):

----------


## jmulans

> Mauvais acteurs, je n'en sais rien, je ne pourrais juger objectivement que si j'avais vu la version VO. Dans beaucoup de cas, on croit que les acteurs sont mauvais alors que c'est la doublure qui est foireuse (genre d'ombrage et de luna).
> 
> Les livres sont vraiment plus intressants


 J'ai vu en VO, et vraiment ils sont pas bons
surtout Hermione je crois que c'est la pire elle, tallone de prs par Harry, qui fait vraiment trs mal le mec nerv  ::mrgreen:: 
pour d'ombrage je trouve personnage super exagr, limite caricatures, un peu comme les parents au tout debut du film. ils ont 3 phrases a dire ils en fait des caisses...

enfin de toute faon l je juge le film, le bouquin est certainement meilleur (j'espere)

----------


## Maxoo

> a donne vraiment pas envie de lire les livres


Ce n'est pas fait pour a.

Les Films ( mon sens) ne sont pas fait pour donner envie de lire les livres (car on connait la fin alors pourquoi lire un livre de 600 pages ...)

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai vu la VO ce WE.
Franchement, j'ai trouv que les roles de Dolores Umbridge et Luna Lovegood taient parfaitement jous par rapport au livre. Cette chre grande inquisitrice est  peu prs aussi (moins ?) caricaturale que dans le livre, et Luna est nimbe de cette espce d'aura qui fait son charme.

Ce qui m'a le plus manqu, ce sont la maldiction d'Hermione et la rplique culte de MacGonagall (la seconde tant un peu plus dure  insrer puisqu'on ne voit pas Peeves).

----------


## jmulans

> Ce n'est pas fait pour a.
> 
> Les Films ( mon sens) ne sont pas fait pour donner envie de lire les livres (car on connait la fin alors pourquoi lire un livre de 600 pages ...)


je sais bien
mais pour quelqu'un qui aurai vu ce film l et lui seul, a ne donne pas envie de lire toute la saga  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> vu ce film l et lui seul, a ne donne pas envie de lire toute la saga


Tu connais des personnes qui vont juste voir le tome 5 d'une saga au cinma ??
 ::koi::

----------


## jmulans

> Tu connais des personnes qui vont juste voir le tome 5 d'une saga au cinma ??


bah oui  ::?: 
moi je suis all voir le 3 avec des amis en ayant pas vu les autres

----------


## millie

Si tu veux lire les livres, je te conseille tout de mme de commencer par le dbut, il y a plein d'histoire parallle qui ne sont pas prsentes dans les films

Et l'ordre du phnix est le livre que j'ai le moins apprci de toute la saga  :;):  (mais je l'aime bien quand mme)

----------


## illight

Franchement, c'est le meme dbat qu epour le seigneur des anneaux...

Il est vident que dans un film on ne voit pas les memes dtails que dans un livre, dans un livre on a un descriptif du coup on est quand meme vachement plong dedans. Dans un film, je pense qu'on fait moins attention au dtails et +  ce qu'il se passe  ::): 

Si on mettait tous les dtails d'un livre dans un film, a chaque fois le film durerait 5-6h  ::roll::  ce qu ele cinaste cherche a faire est de montrer les grosses lignes du livre, pas en dtail.

Perso, j'ai pas lu le livre, donc je me pose peut etre sur des choses que je ne sais pas, mais je compare surtout au seigneur des anneaux que des gens ont pas aim parce que des scnes n'y tait pas, et d'autres ont aim car ils ont vu a comme un film et n'ont pas compar au livre...

Aprs c'est toujours pareil, c'est quand meme au gout de chacun  ::):

----------


## jmulans

bah l tu voit moi je compare pas au livre
si je trouve le film mauvais c'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas fidele au livre

----------


## illight

C'est pour a que j'ai dit a a la fin aussi :




> Aprs c'est toujours pareil, c'est quand meme au gout de chacun


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## parp1

Moi personnelement je trouve ca assez maladroit de dire que l'on n'aime pas un film alors qu'il fait partie d'une serie de 7 dont nous sommes qu'au 5 ime.

Je pense qu'il faut regarder ca dans son ensemble. Exemple sur l'ancienne trilogie STAR WARS j'aime moins l'Empire contre attaque.... mais j'adore la serie. Tout comme le seigneur des anneaux, je prefere les deux derniers au premier... pour des choses diffrentes... Mais la serie est gniale.

Pour ma part je n'ai pas lu le livre, et je pense que je le lirais quand tout sera sortie en vido.

Apres ceux qui se plaigne parce qu'il n'y a pas telle ou telle scene... faudrait comprendre qu'un film doit respecter un format... a la difference d'un livre qui peut aller de 30 pages a plusieurs milliers.

The Da Vinci Code en bouquin est gnial, en film ....il y a plein de detail qui ne vont pas. L j'avoue que je ne suis pas fan...


C'est biensur votre droit de ne pas aimer, mais moi je prefere attendre la fin...

----------


## jmulans

> Aprs c'est toujours pareil, c'est quand meme au gout de chacun


et t'as bien raison  ::king::

----------


## lakitrid

De mon cot j'y suis all samedi et je n'ai pas lu les livres, juste vu les films. Donc je ne comparerais pas aux livres  :;): 

Enfin bon j'ai beaucoup moins bien aim ce film que les prcdents. En effet il ne se passe pas grand chose en plus on ne se pose sur aucune scne on  pas vraiment la notion du temps qui passe ou pas assez au moins.
les relations entres lves sont quasi inexistante par rapport aux premiers.
Enfin bref j'avais dj pas trop aim le 4, l j'ai faillis m'enuyer ferme.

----------


## flo_flo

Pour la 5 fois d'affile, dans la saga Harry Potter, je resors dcu de la salle de cinma.

Je suis all le voir hier soir en VO. J'ai donc pu apprcier les dialogues (bon j'ai pas compris 100% non plus).

Je rejoins Mdinoc dans son analyse.

J'irais mme plus loin en disant que Dolores est rellement le personnage le plus russi du film. L'hommage (ou la caricature)  Margaret Thatcher est loquent. Elle est chimiste de formation, puis deviendra prsidente de lOxford University Conservative Association. Elle entame ensuite une carrire d'avocate, avant de prendre la tte du parti conservateur en 1974 et devient la premire femme Prime Minister en 1979. Dans le 5 opus, on la voit passer de simple professeur conservatrice de dfense against the dark forces  dirigeante de l'cole de magie. La ressemblance physique entre Dolores et Margaret est frappante ! Je pourrais galement dvelopper sur ses rformes "anti-jeunes", qu'on retrouve via les dcrets supprimant en gros le droit d'association dans le film ( comparer par exemple  son obligation de fermer les boites de nuit en Angleterre  2h du matin, ce qui mnera  la constitution des rave party notamment).

Le personnage de Luna m'a vritablement ensorcel.

Sinon, le reste du film est plat. La scne de la mort de Sirius est compltement zappe et va trop vite. Je m'attendais  plus d'action...

Mis  part Dolores et Luna, les autres acteurs sont plats, les 2 frres Whisley relevant un peu le niveau (ils sont normissimes en anglais). Sincrement c'est peut-tre ca qui ruine le film... on n'a pas l'impression que Daniel Radcliffe ait grandi en 5 films, il fait toujours trop gamin. Emma Watson a un potentiel  exploiter. Peut-tre que les acteurs sont trop jeunes par rapport  la gravit de certaines actions, et pour moi ca perd en crdibilit...

100% Marketing, trop dcu par la magie trop simpliste et grand public depuis le dbut d'Harry Potter (bon ca c'est un joueur de RPG qui dit ca :p)

----------


## Maxoo

flo_flo  tu lu les livres ? c'est juste pour bien comprendre ton point de vue.

----------


## millie

> flo_flo  tu lu les livres ? c'est juste pour bien comprendre ton point de vue.


C'est vrai que quand j'avais vu le 4, je n'avais pas encore lu les livres et je n'avais pas t fan du film. Peu aprs, j'ai enchain les 6 livres d'affils, et j'ai beaucoup aim le bouquin 4. Si je revoyais le film, je pense que je le verrais diffrement, un peu comme j'ai vu diffrement le 5 par rapport  ceux qui ne connaissent pas le livre  :;):

----------


## flo_flo

Maxoo : comme tu l'as devin, mon point de vue est celui de quelqu'un qui n'a pas lu les livres. J'ai donc un regard "naif" et sans a priori, je ne compare pas le film par rapport au livre, mais le film par rapport  d'autres films d'aventure fantastique.

Je suis trs decu par la ralisation et le jeu des acteurs. Dans mon message prcdent, j'explique que je ne crois pas que des enfants puissent combattre les forces du mal, surtout quand  l'cran on ne les voit pas grandir d'annes en annes. Les scnes romantiques ou tristes sont surjoues et trop rapides  l'cran.

Concernant l'histoire, je trouve qu'on s'essouffle un peu. J'imagine que les livres sont trs riches, et que beaucoup de dtails n'apparaissent pas, mais globalement ca commence  devenir long et sans but prcis (en fait l ca donne l'impression d'une srie avec des pisodes sans lien fantastique entre eux). Je sors pas du film en me disant : "OMG". Y'a une routine qui s'installe : dans chaque nouvel opus, on a droit  une nouvelle anne, de nouvelles ttes, une nouvelle intrigue avec le seul maigre fil conducteur de la recherche d'identit d'Harry. Il n'y a pour moi rien de compltement rvolutionnaire dans la saga Harry Potter (mais il y a des points intressants). Il n'y a pas chez moi ce sentiment d'pope fantastique avec le spectateur tenu en haleine durant 2-3 pisodes. Peut-tre que 7 pisodes, c'est trop long.

Harry Potter malheureusement n'arrive pas  se faire une place dans mon univers bas sur des jeux vidos (Elder Scrolls, DAOC, WoW), des dessins anims (Chevaliers du Zodiaque, Dragon Ball Z), des films (Star Wars, LOTR, Matrix), des sries (Alias, Lost, Heroes).

Je respecte par contre tout l'univers mis au point par la cratrice des Harry Potter. Il n'y a dans mon cas pas cette petite tincelle qui ferait de moi un fan. J'irai voir les autres films quand mme !  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Sur les films je trouve quand mme qu'on voit bien grandir les acteurs, vu qu'ils grandisse en vrai !!!  :8O:   :8O:  

Aprs je respecte ce que tu dis, et je ne pourrai pas comparer, je n'ai jamais vu les films sans avoir lu les bouquins.

Par contre dans le film on voit bien que les enfants ne font pas le poids par rapport aux mangemorts, et heureusement qu'il y a l'Ordre du Phnix.

----------


## flo_flo

> Sur les films je trouve quand mme qu'on voit bien grandir les acteurs, vu qu'ils grandisse en vrai !!!


Certes ils grandissent en vrai, mais je m'attendais  mieux concernant l'volution d'Harry (bon on n'y peut rien, c'est Dame Nature qui dcide  ::mrgreen::  ). En fait, l'acteur a trop une "gueule d'ange" / candide, ainsi je ne le trouve pas convaincant dans les scnes de souffrance, d'motion... il y a peut-tre un manque de charisme.




> Par contre dans le film on voit bien que les enfants ne font pas le poids par rapport aux mangemorts, et heureusement qu'il y a l'Ordre du Phnix.


Oui, sur ce point l tu as raison. La scne o ils arrivent en renfort est russie  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Certes ils grandissent en vrai, mais je m'attendais  mieux concernant l'volution d'Harry (bon on n'y peut rien, c'est Dame Nature qui dcide  ). En fait, l'acteur a trop une "gueule d'ange" / candide, ainsi je ne le trouve pas convaincant dans les scnes de souffrance, d'motion... il y a peut-tre un manque de charisme.


Bah c'est exactement le personnage dcrit dans le livre, alors je trouve qu'il colle bien.

Aprs tu aurait prfr un brad pitt ou un bruce willis ?? ce n'est pas pareil.
Harry potter est un garon qui a tout d'un garon freluquet, mais il est fort  l'intrieur.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf au-dessus des sourcils. Ce qu'il peut tre idiot par moments...

----------


## flo_flo

Non, je n'aurais pas prfr un personnage  l'oppos, sauveur du monde seul contre tous. Mais un juste milieu entre le hros un brin niais et Mr Muscle @ je lance une voiture sur un hlicoptre. S'il colle bien au livre, je te fais confiance l-dessus, je ne sais pas comment il est dcrit.

Cette force intrieure est intressante, mais je trouve Elijah Wood 100 fois meilleur dans son rle de Frodon. L on sent la souffrance qu'il endure, quand Sauron ou les Cavaliers veulent prendre possession de son me et l'obliger  restituer l'anneau, ou bien cette attirance pour l'anneau qui s'empare de lui d'pisodes en pisodes. Radcliffe c'est un peu Simplet  ct...
(l encore, je parle bien de la ralisation du film, avec le choix des acteurs et la manire dont on leur demande de jouer)

----------


## Lung

> Cette force intrieure est intressante, mais je trouve Elijah Wood 100 fois meilleur dans son rle de Frodon.


Ils n'ont pas le mme ge non plus, non ?
Et puis, Elijah a une carire plus longue derrire lui.

----------


## Mamilie

Oui et puis pour ce qui est de l'motion, tu as dj essay de te mettre dans la peau d'un gosse de 15 ans qui est menac de mort tous les quarts d'heure par un terroriste tout puissant avec une arme de kamikazes  tous les coins de rue, qui a de surcroit tu tes parents, te laissant comme cendrillon chez sa belle mre avec un clbrit dont tu ne veux pas etc... Et en plus le fbi et l'arme te dis de te calmer, que a va passer et que tout a n'est que le fruit de ton imagination... On a vu plus facile comme rle de composition ::mouarf::

----------


## flo_flo

> Ils n'ont pas le mme ge non plus, non ?
> Et puis, Elijah a une carire plus longue derrire lui.


Certes, mais les profils de leur personnage sont comparables : une grande force intrieure chez Potter, avec ses amis l pour le soutenir, ainsi que l'Ordre du Phoenix en cas de coup dur. Frodon a une volont sans limite (il est seul face  au pouvoir de l'anneau, aid par Sam) et la communaut de l'anneau est cens le protger des dangers qui le menacent. Pourtant un hobbit n'a pas une force norme.

Je comprends par contre que ce ct freluquet soit attachant. (ou niais, suivant le point de vue)

Tout le mrite est pour lui, ca ne doit pas tre vident de coller  un personnage de bouquin aussi mediatis. Mais on pourrait quand mme s'attendre  un jeu meilleur aprs 4 films dans la peau de Harry  :;): 

Edit pour mamilie : oui, tout  fait, c'est pour cela que c'est ambigu  interprter. On demande  un enfant de jouer des situations trs dures, alors qu'il n'a peut-tre jamais vcu de situation traumatisante dans sa vie. Au final, je ne trouve pas que ce soit trs naturel malheureusement (ceux qui ont vu Spiderman3, c'est un peu la mme chose, quand on demande  Tobey Maguire de faire le mchant, ben dsol mais ca le fait pas du tout)

----------


## Maxoo

> Oui et puis pour ce qui est de l'motion, tu as dj essay de te mettre dans la peau d'un gosse de 15 ans qui est menac de mort tous les quarts d'heure par un terroriste tout puissant avec une arme de kamikazes  tous les coins de rue, qui a de surcroit tu tes parents, te laissant comme cendrillon chez sa belle mre avec un clbrit dont tu ne veux pas etc... Et en plus le fbi et l'arme te dis de te calmer, que a va passer et que tout a n'est que le fruit de ton imagination... On a vu plus facile comme rle de composition


Sauf pour le fbi, je n'aurai pas mieux rpondu.

Mais je trouve vraiment dans le livre que Harry est un benet, alors j'aime bien cette reprsentation. D'ailleurs j'ai vu pas mal de documentaire sur HP, et quand on a des interview de Daniel Radcliffe, on voit bien qu'il est beaucoup plus mature que dans les films, et qu'il s'exprime mieux etc ...

Alors je pense que son jeu d'acteur est fait pour qu'il soit reprsent comme un benet, et il y arrive bien, donc il est pas trop mal comme acteur  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Mais on pourrait quand mme s'attendre  un jeu meilleur aprs 4 films dans la peau de Harry


Dans le 2 premier, on voit bien qu'il est super jeune, et le jeu d'acteur est super pourri  ::aie::

----------


## flo_flo

> Sauf pour le fbi, je n'aurai pas mieux rpondu.
> 
> Mais je trouve vraiment dans le livre que Harry est un benet, alors j'aime bien cette reprsentation. D'ailleurs j'ai vu pas mal de documentaire sur HP, et quand on a des interview de Daniel Radcliffe, on voit bien qu'il est beaucoup plus mature que dans les films, et qu'il s'exprime mieux etc ...
> 
> Alors je pense que son jeu d'acteur est fait pour qu'il soit reprsent comme un benet, et il y arrive bien, donc il est pas trop mal comme acteur


Oui voil, c'est ce ct benet qui est agacant en fait. Peut-tre que c'est sa premire exprience en balai magique qui l'a traumatis, depuis il a un balai dans... mdr, mes excuses aux familles

Je rejoins ton ide : les personnages font + jeunes qu'en ralit... quand on voit Emma Watson irl...  ::oops::

----------


## Skyounet

Bon je suis all le voir hier et ben je suis plutt content quoique je l'ai trouv un peu mou, pas trop d'action mais bon bien quand mme pour moi.
C'tait le premier que j'ai vu en film mais que j'avais pas lu en livre (enfin il me semble  ::aie:: ). Du coup a m'a donn envi de lire le 6 et le 7 quand il sera sorti.

Faut juste que je trouve du temps pour lire  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs en parlant de Harry Potter je suis triste parce que cette saga cinmatographique va bientt dpass Starwars en terme de recette au cinma (4.2 milliard pour SW et 3.8 milliards pour HP pour l'instant)  ::cry::

----------


## Dia_FR

j'ai t le voir aussi hier, sympa, jolis effets spciaux
le jeu des acteurs est trop "gamin"  mon got

pour faire mon chiant je dirai que sur ce bouquin ils ont quand mme beaucoup coup et qu'on perd pas mal
mais on voit bien qu'en 2h20 ils ont enquill le plus possible d'lments importants de l'histoire, ils pouvaient pas faire beaucoup mieux  part rallonger la dure du film

----------


## Celira

Bon, j'ai craqu et je suis alle le voir aussi.
Je trouve qu'ils ne s'en sont pas mal tirs : le jeu des acteurs n'est ni mirobolant ni horrible, mais il faudrait que je le voie en VO pour tre juste. 
Je rejoins un certain nombre d'entre vous sur le fait qu'Harry est trop... ou pas assez... bref, qu'il y a parfois quelque chose qui ne colle pas entre ce qu'on voit et ce qu'il devrait ressentir. 
Une mention spciale  Ombrage qui vaut quand mme un sacr dtour (rien que sa garde-robe est redoutable...)
Et je n'ai pas vraiment aim la mise en scne de la bataille : trop de flashs dans tous les sens...

Evidemment, comme je suis une inconditionnelle (j'en suis au chapitre 31 du tome7) et que je connais les livres par coeur (j'ai pass un quart d'heure hier soir pour retrouver une rfrence de 2 lignes dans le tome 6), je ne suis pas trs objective  ::mouarf::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

j'ai t voir le film. Visuellement sympa, ombrage l'actrice est extra  ::D: 

mais.... Il sert a quoi ce film dans la suite de harry potter ? J'ai l'impressipon de ne pas avoir avanc

----------


## Maxoo

> j'ai t voir le film. Visuellement sympa, ombrage l'actrice est extra 
> 
> mais.... Il sert a quoi ce film dans la suite de harry potter ? J'ai l'impressipon de ne pas avoir avanc


le ministere de la magie  enfin reconnu le retour de celui-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom.

----------


## Celira

> le ministere de la magie  enfin reconnu le retour de celui-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom.


L'Ordre du Phnix a repris le boulot et Harry a fond l'AD et trouv la Salle sur Demande. 
Pour en dire plus, il faut que je raconte le 6.

hiko, avec ce genre de question, je suppose que tu n'as pas lu les livres  :;): 
_Non, je ne vais pas faire driver ce sujet en troll totalement monstrueux. En tous cas, je vais essayer d'viter_

----------


## hiko-seijuro

euh nan lol,
j'ai la grosse flemme de lire les bouquins  ::triste::   ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> _Non, je ne vais pas faire driver ce sujet en troll totalement monstrueux. En tous cas, je vais essayer d'viter_


Tu as intrt de te tenir  carreau jusqu'en octobre.

Sinon a va c****

----------


## Celira

> Tu as intrt de te tenir  carreau jusqu'en octobre.
> 
> Sinon a va c****


  ::calim2::  Pourquoi tant de haine..?
Je vais tre sage et ne pas spoiler ! (d'abord je vais finir le bouquin *pas taper*  ::aie:: )

Je te conseille d'viter les journaux, les JT et tout ce qui va parler de prs ou de loin des Deadly Hallows,  commencer par le sujet concern dans la Taverne.  ::mouarf::  

Et l on est effectivement en train de partir en troll  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

> Je te conseille d'viter les journaux, les JT et tout ce qui va parler de prs ou de loin des Deadly Hallows,  commencer par le sujet concern dans la Taverne.


Dans la taverne, je sais, sur les sites spcialiss je m'en doute aussi.

Mais si il en parle de prs ou de loin  la tl ou sur les journaux, je crois que je vais devenir fou ...

----------


## titoumimi

> Dans la taverne, je sais, sur les sites spcialiss je m'en doute aussi.
> 
> Mais si il en parle de prs ou de loin  la tl ou sur les journaux, je crois que je vais devenir fou ...


dans le parisien de vendredi dernier, ils racontaient la fin...  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

> dans le parisien de vendredi dernier, ils racontaient la fin...


C'est pas super sympa a. Sont cons les gens, quand un film sort au cinma, on raconte pas la fin dans les journaux.

Bon, heureusement que je lis pas le parisien parce que je suis pas  paris.

----------


## Celira

> C'est pas super sympa a. Sont cons les gens, quand un film sort au cinma, on raconte pas la fin dans les journaux.
> 
> Bon, heureusement que je lis pas le parisien parce que je suis pas  paris.


POurquoi crois-tu je suis en train de dvorer le tome 7 ?  ::roll::  (quitte  le relire ensuite plus calmement)
de toute faon, vu la faon dont JKR crit, lire seulement le dernier chapitre n'apporte pas sans doute pas grand-chose,  part peut-tre savoir si Untel ou Unetelle est vivant(e) parce qu'il(elle) parle.

Si tu veux un site de fans  peu prs sr, essaye la gazette du sorcier. Ils ont pris des mesures strictes ( tel point que le forum est rest ferm tout le week-end) et leurs Aurors sont sur le pied de guerre  ::mrgreen::  

_Et maintenant on arrte de parler des livres !_

----------


## kimz

je l'ai vu samedi, w sympa, faut dire que je ne suis pas un grand fan, je n'ai lu aucun des gros livres (je lis seulement leger ces derniers moments par manque de temps), j'ai vu le 3 au cin, et avant-hier le 5.
Comment je fais pour comprendre ? Au cin je suis bien accompag et elle a lu tous les livres  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Davidbrcz

Pour moi, il passe mieux que les autres mme si ce n'est toujours pas ca.
En effet , le cot spectacle prend trop le dessue (bataile  la fin) et donne des plans rats

----------

